# How to clean a KING



## creekrocket (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 21, 2011)

He's too slow and his knife is obviously dull! LOL


----------



## florida boy (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats alot of catfood !


----------



## stev (Jul 21, 2011)

good looking shark baits


----------



## FishinMech (Jul 21, 2011)

Where did he catch them smokers at.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup, catfood or chum block take your pick.  I've tried 'em just about every way you can cook 'em and I can't choke it down.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 22, 2011)

Try punching out the medalions after cutting steaks.  Then put the medalions (the circular white meat, when the steaks are cut crossways off the fillets, and no red or dark meat!) together and make it w into a circle like a ribeye steak.  Wrap it with bacon around the edge, and keep it together with toothpics.  Place on the charcoal grill and baste with lemon juice and butter.  Try some Heinz 57 on it as it gets done.  don't overcook it either.  Pretty good to me!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 22, 2011)

Im surpised he doesnt have any nubs on his hand. 
Thats quick hands right there


----------



## tjchurch (Jul 22, 2011)

Bait.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jul 22, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Try punching out the medalions after cutting steaks.  Then put the medalions (the circular white meat, when the steaks are cut crossways off the fillets, and no red or dark meat!) together and make it w into a circle like a ribeye steak.  Wrap it with bacon around the edge, and keep it together with toothpics.  Place on the charcoal grill and baste with lemon juice and butter.  Try some Heinz 57 on it as it gets done.  don't overcook it either.  Pretty good to me!



I guess if you put enough heinz 57, bacon, lemon juice and butter on a fillet of just about anything you can eat it.  I guess i've never been that hungry.  I got some Thai friends that love 'em, so they get all the spanish and kings that hit my deck.


----------



## GoSic'm (Jul 23, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Try punching out the medalions after cutting steaks.  Then put the medalions (the circular white meat, when the steaks are cut crossways off the fillets, and no red or dark meat!) together and make it w into a circle like a ribeye steak.  Wrap it with bacon around the edge, and keep it together with toothpics.  Place on the charcoal grill and baste with lemon juice and butter.  Try some Heinz 57 on it as it gets done.  don't overcook it either.  Pretty good to me!



I've heard dog poop's not too bad prepared that same way


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Jul 23, 2011)

Smoke em and then make fish dip out of em. Best way to eat the things.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 23, 2011)

I found a recipe that works well.

cut them into cubes. wrap with bacon and skewer. let em cook on the grill and when the bacon starts to get crispy coat them in sweet baby rays and let it glaze, coat again a couple mins before you take em off. believe it or not they taste pretty dang good like this! but I still don't recommend eating alot of kings because of the high merc content they have and would also recommend only eating the smaller ones under 25lbs


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Jul 23, 2011)

Dog dookey would probably be good doctored up like that. LOL


----------



## oldenred (Jul 23, 2011)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> Dog dookey would probably be good doctored up like that. LOL



I'll let you go first!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 1, 2011)

blackened is good. 

smaller ones we clean out, de-head, stuff full of garlic, butter, and my wifes hebs garden goodies thats ripe. wrap up into a foil boat sealed. cook on a grill, low flame, let em simmer in the butter etc....pull, peel the foil and skin comes with the foil, bones come out like a cartoon. eat with lemon and enjoy!
same with spanish. but yes, the darker the meat the nastier they become. thankfully we dont keep too many of thems kings critters


----------



## Rock-hard (Aug 1, 2011)

I have eaten plenty of king. It sure can't be worse than the nasty tasting snapper I recently eat. I caught some red snapper & bliners in Venice, LA.  They were real strong and fishy tasting. I gave the bliners to the dogs and most of the snapper. I have never had snapper that tasted like that. I will take kings any day over the way those tasted. 

I wish I could clean fish like that dude. Man he can get down on them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you like fish chowder or gumbo, a king for it is hard to beat. The key is to remove all of the lateral line( dark or red meat).


----------

